# Wild Thing - I think I love you!



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 5, 2014)

You can definitely tell these American Kestrels are in full Spring mode!       CC Welcome 

1. 



untitled-2 by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr

2.



Untitled by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Feb 5, 2014)

*NSFW!  NSFW!  *


----------



## MGRPhoto (Feb 5, 2014)

Designer said:


> *NSFW!  NSFW!  *



:mrgreen:

Seriously though... great shots. Lighting is perfect.


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice capture, for you also.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 5, 2014)

MGRPhoto said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > *NSFW!  NSFW!  *
> ...




Thanks so much MGR


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 5, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Nice capture, for you also.




Lol thanks Hippy - looks like we all got lucky today


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome! 

I took some photos of red shoulder hawks mating, so I know how lucky it is to capture an event like this.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, get some! Nice capture!


----------



## BillM (Feb 5, 2014)

Bird Porn !!!!!


Beautiful shots :thumbup:


----------



## baturn (Feb 5, 2014)

Excellent! And beautiful birds.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome shots. A good Example here what a good camera operator and good lighting can achieve. :thumbup:


----------



## kathyt (Feb 5, 2014)

Very nice! Tell the Jaca he should just exit now.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 5, 2014)

Birdie-style!


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 5, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I took some photos of red shoulder hawks mating, so I know how lucky it is to capture an event like this.



Hi Parker, do you have the pics posted of the hawks?   I'd love to see


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 5, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Yeah, get some! Nice capture!



Thanks so much Coastal.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 5, 2014)

BillM said:


> Bird Porn !!!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful shots :thumbup:


 
lol Bill - at least this type of porn is not NSFW I don't think?  lol


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 5, 2014)

baturn said:


> Excellent! And beautiful birds.




Thank you Brian, appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 5, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Awesome shots. A good Example here what a good camera operator and good lighting can achieve. :thumbup:




OOOHWIEEEEE, thank you Dark but I'm still a rookie and thankfully I got lucky this morning&#8230;.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 5, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Very nice! Tell the Jaca he should just exit now.



lmao Kathy - thank you and done deal  &#8230;..Jaca :madmad:now heeheee


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 5, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Birdie-style!



Is there any other way Derrel?  lol


----------



## randyphotoforum (Feb 6, 2014)

you captured an amazing moment and did a great job


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 6, 2014)

Fantastic. Nicely done!


----------



## annamaria (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice shots. I especially love the expression of the female in the second photo, seems I can see her eyes a little clearer.


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome!
> ...




Sure- here was the thread- http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/316596-hawky-style.html


----------



## falcontertomt (Feb 6, 2014)

Needs some wailling sax.....


But otherwise a great shot.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 6, 2014)

randyphotoforum said:


> you captured an amazing moment and did a great job



tyvm Randy :blushing::blushing:


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 6, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> Fantastic. Nicely done!



ty Eric


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 6, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Very nice shots. I especially love the expression of the female in the second photo, seems I can see her eyes a little clearer.



Ty Spanishgirl - I agree with you.  I know these shots are so similar but I like how the tail moves out of the way, etc. lol&#8230;.my first time seeing something like this so it was pretty cool.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 6, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> Jacaranda_wifey said:
> 
> 
> > Parker219 said:
> ...




Thanks for the link Parker - I love all 3 shots, not sure which one I would pick as my favorite  but I think I'm partial to #2.    We have some red tails that we found last year, were able to watch the 3 babies fledge, etc. but dang if they weren't in a tree that was 60+ feet high


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 6, 2014)

falcontertomt said:


> Needs some wailling sax.....
> 
> 
> But otherwise a great shot.



heeheee some nice little jazz perhaps and ty


----------



## FedericoRongaroli (Feb 6, 2014)

Great moments and good pictures!!

bye


----------



## InnovaWraith (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow.  What a thing to catch!  Nice pictures!  Really sharp.  Great lighting.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 6, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> Jacaranda_wifey said:
> 
> 
> > Parker219 said:
> ...



Something in the air!


----------



## ratssass (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow!!Great capture.....it's almost like they were performing just for you....... is that a coaster and ashtray on her back?


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 6, 2014)

ratssass said:


> Wow!!Great capture.....it's almost like they were performing just for you....... is that a coaster and ashtray on her back?



:hail:


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 6, 2014)

He probably never even asked her name.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, that is awesome! I can't even get a decent shot of a Kestrel at all, never mind two of them together...doing THAT. :lmao:


----------



## charlie76 (Feb 6, 2014)

Are those birds being dirty dogs???!!!


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 6, 2014)

No matter how good you feel. There a just some positions a human couple, should never assume.  That includes skydiving. Just thinking.  Ed


----------



## manaheim (Feb 6, 2014)

"birdie style" 

I don't even know who posted that, but I'm not gonna go back to look because I really don't wanna know.

That was SO wrong.

That first shot is pretty much all kinds of amazing, btw.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 18, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> No matter how good you feel. There a just some positions a human couple, should never assume.  That includes skydiving. Just thinking.  Ed




I so agree and this is definitely not one I am about to try out lol,,,I am amazed how strong the female must be to withstand the male's weight on her back,,,,,,,but then again, we women sometimes have to shoulder more than our own weight lol&#8230;..(go away haters) Im not man bashing just observing!


----------



## Newtricks (Feb 20, 2014)

Amazing photos.

Anthony


----------



## Bryan Pereira (Feb 20, 2014)

nice capture


----------



## Rosy (Feb 20, 2014)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice capture, for you also.
> ...



YEP - eveyone was happy- AWESOME shot Wifey!!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 20, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> No matter how good you feel. There a just some positions a human couple, should never assume. That includes skydiving. Just thinking. Ed



I think it's disgusting to think that these two are enjoying this at all.  They are simply hoping to reproduce and I am sure it is extremely cumbersome for them.

Sheesh people, it's not like they are dolphins or Hippies or something!!!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Newtricks (Feb 20, 2014)

I think it's disgusting to think that these two are enjoying this at all... 

Not to be contrary, but if it didn't trip his trigger... they'd be endangered or extinct.

ps On average the hummingbirds here in Southern Cali4nia (Anna's) take all of 5 secondeds, while in flight.


----------



## Josh_Houchin (Feb 24, 2014)

I saw a mating pair of hawks yesterday afternoon but I was unable to sneak up and get any decent photos.  Really impressive shot!


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Mar 3, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> Amazing photos.
> 
> Anthony



Thank you Anthony


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Mar 3, 2014)

Bryan Pereira said:


> nice capture



Thank you Bryan


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Mar 3, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > No matter how good you feel. There a just some positions a human couple, should never assume. That includes skydiving. Just thinking. Ed
> ...




hater! lol:heart:


----------

